# Goodbye Sasha Bear



## SashasDaddy (Sep 30, 2006)

I had to say goodbye to my best friend last night. I walked through the front door today and expected her to greet me and she's not there. My house is lonely, and the fur I've come to find as an annoyance is going to be all that's left of my baby girl. 

She was with me through many phases of my life, from the start when I was a punk kid with a bad attitude, to the man I am today. I turned 28 yesterday. Sasha was the first dog I had that was my own, wasn't a parent's dog that we shared but raised solely and completely by me, and while I've lost pets before this is just so damned painful. I can't focus at work, and it feels like I'm walking around with a giant hole in my chest. 

She was so healthy and full of life, everybody thought she was still a puppy and she was eight years old. Then in the blink of an eye she's taken away from me. The vet said that she had a tumor on her spleen that had burst and she was bleeding internally so even if I paid for the surgery (which I would have in a heartbeat had it meant a healthy life) she'd only live a few months longer due to the spread and it's likely she'd be in pain for the rest of the time so I had to put her down. 

I just wish I'd had a little more time. I wanted to take her to the beach so she could run and play on a real beach, not the man made park we have here in Arizona.

I'm rambling here, but I don't know. Maybe I just have to get this off my chest. She made me a better person in every way possible, and I'm going to miss her so much. 

"Sasha bear"
06/06/2006-07/01/2014


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

:rip:so very sorry ...... unfortunately, many of us have had the same experience...losing one to hemangiosarcoma...so very very sad to lose one so young to it though... 

Letting her go was the ultimate expression of your love and devotion....to take on the pain of loss to spare her any more pain.....so very very few last very long after surgery for this....so personally, I totally agree with your choice not to put her through the pain of the surgery and recovery for a few days or weeks more of uncertainty...

Lee


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful girl.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

My heart goes out to you. I hope in time you'll find the strength to open your arms to another pup who'll need you as much as you need them.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss and I know there aren't enough words in the world to take away that ache in your heart. You were good to pick not making her suffer any longer. Eventually you will have that hurt tucked away in a forever spot in your heart where your love for her will never stop. One day at the end of the Rainbow Bridge you will meet again. Until then remember and cherish the memories.


----------



## SashasDaddy (Sep 30, 2006)

A better pic to remember her by then the one at the end. She was so happy here, always such a cuddlebug.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry, our previous dog had something similar happen at 8 yrs old too.
Your home must be so terribly quiet right now, and I'm sad you have to go through this painful time.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

OMG, I remember you from years ago, I am so sincerely sorry. She was a beauty and you devotion to her can never be described as anything but absolute.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss...you've been MIA on this board, I wish you had returned with happier news. She was involved in the most important growing period of your life. You were blessed to have her loyally by your side. Sorry that your birthday is marked with her leaving you with only memories, not fair at all
Run Free Sasha-Bear
:halogsd:


----------



## SashasDaddy (Sep 30, 2006)

onyx'girl said:


> I'm sorry for your loss...you've been MIA on this board, I wish you had returned with happier news. She was involved in the most important growing period of your life. You were blessed to have her loyally by your side. Sorry that your birthday is marked with her leaving you with only memories, not fair at all
> Run Free Sasha-Bear
> :halogsd:


I had a bunch of growing up to do, had to rethink my life and where I was going. I'm all settled now, so I should be lurking some more. Now I just have to break the news to my dad. I don't think I can cry anymore it's been practically nonstop for 12 hours now and I'm running on about two hours of sleep.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

so sorry for your loss!!!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I think we are all crying with you. I know I am. It is so hard to lose our friends.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

My heart goes out to you...it is so damned tough...

Your words about your friendship with Sasha speak volumes of how much she meant to you. I'm glad you had each other....it is a precious thing.

Take care,

SuperG


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so very sorry to hear of your loss. She was a beautiful girl who was clearly well loved.

Again, I am so sorry.
Sheilah


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss of Sasha...She was beautiful


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

So sorry for your loss! First couple of days are going to be the hardest!


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

My heart and prayers are with you. Also my tears. I am so very sorry for this painful time you have gone through.


----------



## lawmarshall (Jun 26, 2014)

so sorry to hear that....


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. R.I.P Sasha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

To think if i ever have to go through this with mine almost make me want to cry...must be really tough for you 
I hope you feel better soon. I think she is in a good hand now. No more tumor no more pain.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Sasha's Daddy I am so sorry for the loss of beautiful girl.Take care. Run free sweet Sasha Bear run free.
Maggi


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

I am so sorry about the loss of your beloved Sasha.


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

Sorry to hear your loss of your beautiful Sasha. I know the feeling of a 
sudden quiet empty house because the loss of a companion. We are better people for having shared our life's with these wonderful animals. I'm sure Sasha loved the wonderful life she had and you will remember her forever. RIP sweet Sasha Bear.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I remember you and Sasha, and I'm so sorry to hear that she's gone.


----------



## Linda1270 (Sep 7, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss. Sasha was a beauty. I hope that your memories of happy times you had with her comfort you in the days ahead.

Rest in peace Sasha-Bear.


----------



## SashasDaddy (Sep 30, 2006)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I remember you and Sasha, and I'm so sorry to hear that she's gone.


Yea me too. I hope you are still taking those amazing photos of your dogs, they were always a treat to look at. 

I kind of wished you'd been able to take a few shots of Sasha, she was such a model even with my crappy photography.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm sorry about the loss of the SashaBear. She was beautiful. I'm glad you had her the 8 years you did and that she left without pain. 

Jelpy


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Oh no!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Just to let you know I'm following this thread and keeping you in our prayers...<3


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

Sorry for your lose.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

So very sorry. The time is never long enough....


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your wonderful Sasha Bear.


----------



## scout172 (Sep 14, 2013)

I am so sorry.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I'm sorry. You gave her a good life, and she knows much you loved her. You made a tough decision that put her need before your own. She was beautiful, and she will always be a part of you, she has helped to make you the person you are today, and that cannot be lost.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I've been there. Dogs have always been an important factor in my adult life. Although my first dog was 16 when he died, it tore me apart. All I can offer is sympathy and to echo other posts that tell you what an incredible match the two of you were.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

She was beautiful. I am so sorry for your loss. Remember the good times you had together.


----------



## lovemygirl (Jan 19, 2014)

Aww SD, I'm so sorry. What a beautiful girl!! HSA is an awful disease - I'm just so, so, so sorry. My husband was also raised by his German shepherd, in many ways; she died of HSA as well and I still remember what a blow it was to him.

I hope you've been able to get some sleep over these past few days. I know time seems to move so slowly at first 

You mentioned her hair being all that was left of her - I felt the same way about my Eva, and honestly if it was just me living here I don't think I ever would have vacuumed or removed her crate or her food/water bowls. My husband did it all for me, while I was at work one day maybe 2-3 weeks after she passed. (I mean, we vacuumed before that, but I carefully avoided any areas where she was known to leave big fur clumps.) If you're still having trouble with that, whenever you're ready, you might want to ask a friend or family member to do it while you're out of the house for a bit. I was even more upset at first, coming home and knowing her crate and bowls had been stowed away and her fur was vacuumed up, but then I felt better, because I wasn't carrying the burden of keeping the house looking exactly as it had when she'd last lived in it. I don't know if that makes any sense, but if it does, great. If not, disregard.

Big hugs - so sorry for your huge loss


----------



## asia39 (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss... She was a beautiful girl. We never have them long enough no matter how old they are in years. :-(


----------

